# compiling custom kernel subversion



## bsmith (Apr 2, 2017)

My wifi card is not supported by FreeBSD so I am trying to compile a custom kernel so I can get support for my wireless dongle, Ralink 5370.  I installed subversion via pkg install but every time I try to run svn I get: not found.  I am new to FreeBSD so please remember when asking questions for additional information.  

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2017)

No need to install devel/subversion, just use svnlite(1) instead.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 3, 2017)

thanks


----------

